# Shallow Water



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I was out last Thursday after perch. The snow was too deep to drive so had to pull the house by hand and thus didn't get out as far as I would have liked. Ended up in a spot with five feet of water under the ice, mud bottom with small rock line off to the side. Very good visability. Thought the rocks might have been an old shoreline. Anyway the walleyes were active by 2:30 and peaked at about 4:30. They were tight to the bottom and fun to watch. Had a perch kastmaster with a 3" drop treble and a gold walleye flyer jig. Kastmaster won hands down. Dosch had a post years ago about shallow water that I was thinking of it out there. Thanks Nodakers for all the good advice. :beer:


----------

